
Case study of using follow/like automation & Instagram sponsored ads - pmtime
https://medium.com/@PaulMishin/a-case-study-of-using-instagram-sponsored-ads-to-gain-followers-for-my-public-account-7170a4f77bef
======
pmtime
I found this pretty interesting.

